# OK fungiphiles !



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Identify the shroom in the gallery with the same name as this thread.(in case the link doesnt work here).

:lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The caps should open soon and will help ID them.

Pratty coomon lawn mushroom I think.
Basic LBM, DO NOT Consume


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

FIJI,

Not sure but may be a stinkhorn. Go to www.mushroomexpert.com for pictures to confirm.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I wondered that as well, also Dead mans fingers looks somewhat like that.
Angle of the pic makes it tough to ID


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

I do not know how to post original or get pictures on here so I am trying to see if this works. Any info would be appreciated. I am trying to see if anyone can identify this mushroom?


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

---------and--------


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Was that on a fallen log, and was the log a conifer?


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

yes it was a fallen log and it seems to be a pine or hemlock as there are lots of those trees in the area. you can go here and check out a lot more pictures of the area and log with shrooms on it. 




http://www.imagestation.com/album/?...invite&cmp=EMC-IS_other&creative=album-invite


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm going to guess Hemlock Varnish in the early stages of development.
May/June


----------

